# walnut so Nuts mountain in Liberty NY Saturday half through Oct.  color full leaves.



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2017)

Beautiful day out.  Glad I got to see Bob again last seen in winter.  Walnut maybe used to be ski area on get 1960s. Mary, Jane came out.  Gold biking trip and trails here and


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 14, 2017)

ScottySkis said:


> Beautiful day out.  Glad I got to see Bob again last seen in winter.  Walnut maybe used to be ski area on get 1960s. Mary, Jane came out.  Gold biking trip and trails here and [emoji2][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Great seeing you again Scotty. Signs of Winter. Brought back memories. We had a couple, they sucked from what I remember.









Blazon Sno Wing, anyone else have one?
The Flexible Flyers were better. I remember riding them standing up and turning them with the tow rope.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 14, 2017)

I think Im to sober to understand you Scotty.


----------

